#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Levofloxacin absetzen? >

## rainerp65

Hallo,
ich (52J Männlich) habe seit circa 1 Woche Harnwegsinfektion.(CRP 12,8) Mein Urologe hat mir Levofloxacin 500  1x täglich verschrieben, dies nehme ich jetzt seit 4 Tagen. Ich habe Kopfdruck Schwindel und etwas Durchfall.
Das Brennen beim Wasserlassen ist noch immer nicht weg nur etwas schwächer.
Erhöhter Harndrang immer noch.
Ich trinke 6 Liter Wasser am Tag. Fieber habe ich nicht mehr (war am Anfang circa 39°)
Ich frage mich ob das das Mittel der Wahl war und ob ich es bei den Nebenwirkungen weiter nehmen soll.
freu mich auf Antwort.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo rainerp65,
Die beschriebenen Beschwerden sind als Nebenwirkungen bekannt. Solange der Durchfall nicht überaus extrem und wässrig ist, solltest Du das Antibiotikum weiter nehmen.
Die Trinkmenge kannst Du auf 3 Liter reduzieren. Zuviel an Flüssigkeitszufuhr kann auch zu Schwindel und Kopfschmerzen führen. Außerdem kann es zu Elektrolytstörungen im Blutserum führen.
Ich bin wirklich dafür bei einem Harnwegsinfekt viel zu trinken, aber die Dosis macht das Gift.
Wenn es wirklich nicht besser wird, oder die Beschwerden zu heftig werden, dann musst Du zum hausärztlichen Notdienst. Tel 116117
Gute Besserung
LG gisie

----------


## rainerp65

Hallo Gisie
Danke für die Antwort.
VG

----------


## rainerp65

So ändern sich die Zeiten. 
Vor 5 jahren  im Kh sagte man mir
..so viel wie möglich trinken...

----------


## gisie63

....ja schon, aber 6 L sind schon ein bisschen viel.  :Smiley: 
gisie

----------


## rainerp65

Was mich wundert ist alt, anders nach 5 tagen es immernoch brennt beim wasserlassen.
Das war damals anders.

----------


## gisie63

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Leider ist es manchmal so, dass die Beschwerden (das Brennen) immer noch vorhanden ist, obwohl kein Erregernachweis mehr zu finden ist. Man muss den Urin nochmals untersuchen, am Besten mit einer Urinkultur. 
Ob das Antibiotikum unwirksam ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Mittel der Wahl bei Harnwegsinfekten. Wenn Du es zu früh absetzt riskierst Du eine Resistenz. 
LG gisie

----------


## rainerp65

OK
Herzlichen Dank!
Liebe Grüße!
Rainer

----------


## rainerp65

Hallo.
Ich habe die Antibiotikabehandlung am Sonntag abschlossen.
War dann gestern zur Kontrolle...Urin war wieder sauber.
Heute hab ich das Gefühle wieder erhöhten Harndrang zu haben. Es brennt nicht. 
Kann das sein dass 2 Tage nach dem AB schon wieder was ist...?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Rainer,
möglich ist das schon. Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings, dass Du einfach nur einen Reiz verspürst. Leider kommt das bei Männern nach einer Blasenentzündung öfter vor. 
Versuch weiter ca 3 Liter zu trinken, halte Dich warm, auch die Füße. Wenn erneut Brennen oder sogar Fieber hinzukommt, solltest Du wieder zum Arzt.
Gute Besserung
LG gisie

----------


## rainerp65

Ok
hab mir mal Teststreifen besorgt
die zeigen an ... alles normal.

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo rainer, 
das heisst aber nicht, das alle bakterien schon weg sind, nur das sie unter der nachweisgrenze für diesen teststreifen sind. 
es können also immernoch welche da und aktiv sein, die sich schnell vermehren würden, wenn du das mittel jetzt absetzt.
ich kann dich verstehen, diese AB (flaxine) haben keinen guten ruf bei laien, zu viele und auch oft gravierende nebenwirkungen ... aber darauf sollte man das nächste mal achten, bevor der doc den rezeptblock zückt... ich versuche auch immer, ein anderes zu bekommen, aber manchmal gehts halt nicht anders...  
bitte halte die paar tage noch durch, so lange dürfte es ja nicht mehr sein...  
oder geh erneut zum arzt und besprich die nebenwirkumngen mit ihm, evtl. tauscht er das AB ja aus...  
viel glück

----------

